# Swissvax detailing Lamborghini Gallardo Spyder E-gear



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Envy Valeting got the chance to dig out the Swissvax today on this superb Gallardo. Belongs to the Cayenne customer I did about 3 years ago, and he wanted to make sure the paint was bad before he paid me to detail it. Only a protection detail but the full Swissvax treatment

Some befores:




































Wish I'd taken more pics but when you get in the working frame of mind, well..you just go!
Normally I clean wheels 1st, and had started in some of those pics above. I'd have liked to hoover the hood whilst it was dry, but being a damp morning this went out the window.
Car was foamed with Activo TFR



















Car was then rinsed and washed with Swissvax Car Bath, TBM, grit guards and (shh) Z sponge. Rinsed and dried.



















That all done the hard work starts. Claying with paint rubber and QF as lube.
Once thats all done time for CF normal applied by PC for the big sections and by hand for the smaller ones









All cleansed









Todays car is a special car (to me) so it needs a special wax so I applied Swissvax Divine, by pad and allowed it to cure for an hour or so whilst I set about the interior.
Hoovered, wiped down then cleansed leather with leather cleaner, nourished with leather milk. Glass with Crystal, tyres with Pneu, rubber with seal feed. Exhausts with Swissvax metal polish etc etc.

Wax buffed off a total of 2 times to account for outgassing/wax holograms.

Enjoy:




































Typically for me it rained on/off all day again..



























Best wishes

Tim


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

Stunning work on a stunning car.

Great work as always Tim :thumb:


----------



## Pad (Jun 27, 2006)

lovely car and top work! Must be a joy to work on this type of vehicle... 

Cheers
Pad


----------



## paddy328 (Mar 4, 2007)

Sexy car mate. Nice one.


----------



## carsey (Jun 27, 2008)

Great work.. Lovely result.


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Glorious, nice work matey.

Need to get myself something Italian booked in, starting to feel left out.


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Nice work Tim

Not heard of Devine outgassing before! guess it may have been the direct sun/dark coloured hot panels.



Gleammachine said:


> Glorious, nice work matey.
> 
> Need to get myself something Italian booked in, starting to feel left out.


Fiat doesn't count Rob :lol:


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2008)

stunning car and colour and nice work as usual Tim


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Epoch said:


> Fiat doesn't count Rob :lol:


Was going to write Italian porn, but it might of been missunderstood.:lol:


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Gleammachine said:


> Was going to write Italian porn, but it might of been missunderstood.:lol:


Might have been a popular thread though


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

^change it and get the post count up Rob
Jon-I've had out gassing on odd occasions, heat and dark colours normally show it up. Today was one of those days where a 2nd buff was necessary to make sure it looked "just so".


----------



## Handsome Pete (May 13, 2007)

Respect to your work. 

In the last picture of the right hand side of the car, is that how tyres look with Pneu applied? I ask as I'm looking for alternatives to Megs Endurance Gel. Perhaps it's the strong sun, or maybe your customer asked for a duller finish, or is that the finish that Pneu delivers?


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Envy Valeting said:


> ^change it and get the post count up Rob
> Jon-I've had out gassing on odd occasions, heat and dark colours normally show it up. Today was one of those days where a 2nd buff was necessary to make sure it looked "just so".


Agreed on the sun crusting the surface prematurely on dark colours on hot days, i'd always thought Devine, as by nature, it goes on nice and thin escaped this curse. I guess all high carnauba content waxes will suffer to some degree


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Handsome Pete said:


> Respect to your work.
> 
> In the last picture of the right hand side of the car, is that how tyres look with Pneu applied? I ask as I'm looking for alternatives to Megs Endurance Gel. Perhaps it's the strong sun, or maybe your customer asked for a duller finish, or is that the finish that Pneu delivers?


Hi Pete, and good question and well noticed.
There are 2 versions of pneu, or there were 2 versions once upon a time...may well still be for all I know!?
OK normally I use Swissvax pneu, but this is a bottle of the glossy version I want to use up!
I am a fan of the matt finish normal pneu brings myself....hence using this bottle up fast (no likey!)

Cheers

Tim


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Epoch said:


> Agreed on the sun crusting the surface prematurely on dark colours on hot days, i'd always thought Devine, as by nature, it goes on nice and thin escaped this curse. I guess all high carnauba content waxes will suffer to some degree


No I agree totally, but like you, I see it as a (troublesome) indicator of how high a wax content a wax actually is.
It does go on very thin and we know the reason why:lol:


----------



## 1996a6v6 (Feb 8, 2008)

Great quality work, car looks superb now, like the beading shots too :thumb:


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

simply stunning :thumb:

asked the wife if I could sell one of _her _kidneys but she punched me


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

2nd hand Gallardo's (not spyder) are down to low 60's now mate (I keep looking..one day) so _she_ could sell a lens or cornea instead of something so vital!!


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

Envy Valeting said:


> 2nd hand Gallardo's (not spyder) are down to low 60's now mate (I keep looking..one day) so _she_ could sell a lens or cornea instead of something so vital!!


tempting 

Just been watching Dexter as well :lol:


----------



## visor (Sep 8, 2007)

looks superb :thumb:


----------



## N8KOW (Aug 24, 2007)

Did u do exhausts? Looked crusty in 1 pic? Lovely flakes though, stunning car.


----------



## KnightUnit (Dec 31, 2007)

Very nice work :thumb:


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

top work on a lovely car


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

N8KOW said:


> Did u do exhausts? Looked crusty in 1 pic?


In Tim's defence he would have done the tail pipes but these tarnish really badly mainly from the heat and this is about as good as they get from experience.


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

N8KOW said:


> Did u do exhausts? Looked crusty in 1 pic? Lovely flakes though, stunning car.


I did yes (cheers Rob) but Gallardo's tarnish and go a real heat coloured almost orange/copper colour as get changed by how hot they get. No Gallardo's that I have done have I been able to make "steel" coloured.


----------



## N8KOW (Aug 24, 2007)

I'm not trying to offend, as you guys are the pros. Its just Clarks efforts came out like this.

Before










After


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Lovely work :thumb:


----------



## RB320~067 (Apr 7, 2008)

stunning job on a top motor


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

N8KOW said:


> I'm not trying to offend, as you guys are the pros. Its just Clarks efforts came out like this.
> 
> Before
> 
> ...


I have a huge amount of respect for Clarks work & by know way am I knocking it (as he will know) but the Gallardo he had worked on was 6 months old and the exhaust tips didn't appear to have been as heavily tarnished as some I've seen, now this could be down to the fact that the vehicle has limited use but the heat build up does tarnish them quite severely.










Far from perfect and still quite heavily tarnished hence the reason I didn't do before and after close up shots as it didn't seem relative.










Sorry Tim for the thread hijack.


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

excellent job Tim, beauty of a car:thumb:


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2008)

Nice work Tim; glad to see you are keeping your Swissvax hand in 
We'll have to get you into Crystal Rock next


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

blondie said:


> We'll have to get you into Crystal Rock next


Sounds like a concrete overcoat threat:lol:


----------



## N8KOW (Aug 24, 2007)

Gleammachine said:


> I have a huge amount of respect for Clarks work & by know way am I knocking it (as he will know) but the Gallardo he had worked on was 6 months old and the exhaust tips didn't appear to have been as heavily tarnished as some I've seen, now this could be down to the fact that the vehicle has limited use but the heat build up does tarnish them quite severely.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No worries Rob. Thanks for your help. As I said you guys are pros. Does the R8 suffer the same thing? Similar kinda layout, the V10 R8 is coming out, hope those pipes don't tarnish as well.

N8 :wave:


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

N8 you got me worried too so had a look through the pics and the one showing the pipes was actually post washing and nothing else!
Regarding comparisons between pipes on the car I did and the car Clark did, mine is used daily and is from memory 1.5yrs old. The one Clark did is 6 months old. Anyhow gold tarnished pipes or not love it
I personally thing the R8 will be along the same lines yes, but not done one YET!


----------



## kk1966 (Aug 8, 2007)

Once again Tim a cracking Job. I have yet to join the 'Lambo Club' though

On the R8's the tips arent attached to the exhaust but the bumper instead:thumb:


----------



## rubbishboy (May 6, 2006)

Nice work Tim. :thumb:


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Very nice and a stunning car.


----------



## N8KOW (Aug 24, 2007)

Envy Valeting said:


> N8 you got me worried too so had a look through the pics and the one showing the pipes was actually post washing and nothing else!
> Regarding comparisons between pipes on the car I did and the car Clark did, mine is used daily and is from memory 1.5yrs old. The one Clark did is 6 months old. Anyhow gold tarnished pipes or not love it
> I personally thing the R8 will be along the same lines yes, but not done one YET!


Alright no worries Tim. I was not having a stabb at you! :thumb: I'm along way off your standards yet! I'm doing an R8 soon so I'll send you the link when its done.

Thanks

N8


----------



## SDP (Oct 17, 2006)

blondie said:


> Nice work Tim; glad to see you are keeping your Swissvax hand in
> We'll have to get you into Crystal Rock next


Nice to see that Swissvax UK still has a sense of humour! How's it going over there Ms B?


----------



## Bulla2000 (Jun 5, 2007)

Well done with the Divine.


----------



## Monaco Detailer (Dec 3, 2007)

well done timmy!!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2008)

SDP said:


> Nice to see that Swissvax UK still has a sense of humour! How's it going over there Ms B?


Very well thanks Nick - hope all is well with you too


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

N8KOW said:


> Alright no worries Tim. I was not having a stabb at you! :thumb: I'm along way off your standards yet! I'm doing an R8 soon so I'll send you the link when its done.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> N8


Not worried, just know what can be done with Lambo exhausts. Look forward to the R8



Bulla2000 said:


> Well done with the Divine.


Thanks Thomas


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Monaco Detailer said:


> well done timmy!!!


Thanks Darren


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

aww,im so jelouse! excellent stuff there!


----------



## prodicalrookie (Sep 17, 2008)

Hello there im new to this site but I have just noticed this car i think it was a car I have giving a quick clean as a favour, did the number plate resemble "R****" . Anyway great work and keep it up.:thumb:


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

Nice work! Which SW did you use?


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

prodicalrookie said:


> Hello there im new to this site but I have just noticed this car i think it was a car I have giving a quick clean as a favour


Welcome to the site, the car is lovely.



Clever Nickname said:


> Nice work! Which SW did you use?


I used Divine, and the process is in the write up from memory?
Best wishes
Tim


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

Envy Valeting said:


> Welcome, but I think you should edit your post somewhat as the cars numberplate is hidden!
> 
> I used Divine, and the process is in the write up from memory?
> Best wishes
> Tim


Ah yes, I see now.. I didn't read the entire write up.


----------



## fbi3000 (Jul 24, 2008)

Excellent work as always Tim :thumb:

How would you rate the SW Leather products ? So far I've liked every product of theirs and I'm tempted to order those as well.


----------



## prodicalrookie (Sep 17, 2008)

Sorry about that im new to this site and out of excitement and pure coinsidence i put that in my post. I should have said it resembles the word I know what i put in is not the exact numberplate anyway sorry again


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

^No problem, and have fun browsing the site there are some lovely cars on here and its a wealth of information.
If you look back through where you found the Lambo post there is also a Cayenne that lives close by!
Best wishes
Tim


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Clever Nickname said:


> Ah yes, I see now.. I didn't read the entire write up.


Not a problem!
Which part of Hungary are you from? I went to Budapest a couple of years ago and loved it.



fbi3000 said:


> Excellent work as always Tim :thumb:
> 
> How would you rate the SW Leather products ? So far I've liked every product of theirs and I'm tempted to order those as well.


Thankyou Flavio
I really like the Sw leather stuff, the leather cleaner is very good, about the best I have used so far. The leather milk is good too but I'm starting to prefer Zaino Z10 as it soaks in so so well!


----------

